# Surf Fishing Classes for July & August 2010



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

In the past several weeks there have been a number of inquires when the next class was going to be taught. So class 2010-2 will be the seventh such class conducted here in the Flagler Beach area - which is an easy drive from population centers in Jacksonville, Orlando and all of northeast and central Florida. So far there are five folks who are on the roster: Karrie Crowley, Joyce Kendrick, Joan Matthews, William Ziegler and David Ludwig; with room for another dozen. If interested please contact me by phone or e-mail - that information follows with the course curriculum description and schedule.



*Surf Fishing Basics and Beyond​*


Presented by Captain Jeff Rafter (Charter Member, Florida Surf Casters Club) [email protected] / 386-338-5403



Who should attend? 

A. Retirees and others who wish to take up the sport as a new outdoors activity.

B. Those with surf fishing experience elsewhere, who wish to gain knowledge about local fish species and surf fishing tactics.

C. Anyone who wishes to increase their surf fishing success.



This course of instruction is five sessions. Each session runs about four hours and is stand alone. Anyone may take a session which is of particular interest to them, or one may choose to attend them all for a greater understanding of successfully fishing from the beach. Depending on interest, a sixth session may be offered for those who wish to fish for and practice the catch and release of sharks with surf casting tackle.



Topics covered during the five core sessions.

1. Tackle Selection – rods and reels, conventional and spinning, budget minded to custom, what may be best for an individual based on current level of experience to desired future level of proficiency.

2. Rigs, line and terminal tackle – how to select the best line for a balanced outfit, what hooks, swivels, snaps and sinkers to use for different techniques and circumstances.

3. Rig building for use along the Florida coast.

4. Casting – spinning and conventional - how to cast while standing on the beach or while wading – the mechanics and safety concerns.

5. Etiquette and the protocol of beach fishing – how to fish alongside others to ensure the best experience for all concerned including other surf fishermen, swimmers, surfers, sailboarders, personal watercraft and beach drivers (where permitted).

6. Stewardship of the beach environment -- the nature of the other creatures that share the beach and surf- Crabs, Turtles, Jellyfish, Shorebirds, Pelicans, Gulls and Dolphins. 

7. Bait selection - how / where to obtain, how to put on hook and for what species do we target with selected bait.

8. Beach gear – what absolutely is needed for surf fishing and what else might you want.

9. Tides, water temperature, wind and weather – how does it affect the fishing.

10. How to read the water – where do you want to cast your bait.

11. What are you likely to catch – the different species; how and when to target them.

12. How to handle the fish you caught; so that you don’t get hurt, so the fish has the best chance for survival if released and so harvested fish will offer the best table fare. 

13. Surf fishing beaches from Jacksonville area through Canaveral National Seashore down to Melbourne area.

14. Understanding Florida Fishing Regulations.

Rev.C



Session A

Fish species caught in the surf and times of year to catch them.
Florida’s fishing regulations – how you interpret and abide by them.
Selection of surf fishing rods and reels – spinning & conventional, rod lengths, weight, balance, guide types, reels suitable for the surf, line types and desired characteristics and costs associated with these selections. The minimum tackle needed to catch fish all the way up to the “throw yourself into it” mind set.


Session B

Hook, line and sinker – a discussion on the types and advantages of the most popular types of each for use in surf fishing.
The use of leaders and other terminal tackle between the running line and the rig.
How to make your own surf fishing rigs – double dropper, 3-way and fish-finder. 


Session C

Bait selection -.where do you get it and how to handle it.
Beach gear – what you should have and what else could come in handy.
Beach fishing etiquette.
How to handle the fish you caught for release or harvest. (Includes cleaning.)


Session D

Effects of moon, tide, time of day, water temperature and wind.
Surf fishing the beaches from Duval County to Brevard County. The emphasis will be from St. Augustine to New Smyrna Beach.
Stewardship of the beach environment.
How to read the beach in order to place your bait in fishy spots.


Session E

Casting – Spinning and Conventional -- how to cast from the beach or while wading knee deep. Mechanics of “Off the Ground” and “Overhead Thump” style casts will be instructed. The use of a Breakaway “Cannon” for spinning with braid line and other safety considerations will be addressed. (Bring your own tackle or use mine.)


Classes will be conducted 8:30 Saturday mornings in July & August 2010. 



Session A on 17 July – meet at entrance to BETTY STEFLIK MEMORIAL PRESERVE (Under the east end of Rt.100 bridge in Flagler Beach in Flagler County.) 

Session B on 24 July – meeting location is same as session A.

Session C on 7 August - meeting location is same as session A. 

Session D on 14 August - meeting location is same as session A. 

Session E on 28 August – meet at VARN PARK (On the beach in Flagler County about four miles north of Flagler Beach Pier)



Cost of instruction is $35 per person per core session; students between the ages of 12 and 18 accompanied by an adult in the class = $20. 



Call or e-mail me of your interest in any of the sessions.


----------



## Gary_G (May 24, 2008)

Jeff - thanks for all of your instruction over the past year. I can honestly say I'm catchin' more fish than I did two years ago!


----------



## Noel (Oct 10, 2007)

*Capt Jeff's class*

For anyone that wants to catch more fish from the surf this is the class for you.
Jeff teaches all aspects of surf fishing. You wont be disappointing.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Class 2010-2 Student Roster as of 6/19/10*

As of 19 June I have the following folks enrolled in the class: Karrie C., Joyce K., Hugh M., William Z., David L., James M., Bud A., Anthony A., and David K. and a few others that are maybes. There remains room for another eight or so. Please contact me if you are interested.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Directions to Surf Fishing Class Location*

Directions to Meeting Site -- Betty Steflik Memorial Preserve:

•	From interstate 95 take exit 284 -- Route 100 to Flagler Beach / Bunnell
•	Proceed east exactly 3 miles (through 5 lights from N / 4 from S)
•	At light just over (on east side) of the ICW bridge take left onto Flagler St.
•	Proceed about 100 ft. and turn left onto Moody Lane
•	Proceed about 2 tenths of a mile as the lane winds back toward and alongside the bridge.
•	On left and under the bridge is the entrance to Betty Steflik’s preserve
•	I’ll be parked under the bridge at the entrance. If I’m not there. I’ll be down the dirt road that travels through the mangrove stands about 150 yards and terminates at the large covered pavilion. Under the pavilion is where class will be conducted – rain or shine.


•	From A1A at the Flagler Beach light (intersection of A1A and Moody Boulevard – same as route 100) head west.
•	At the light just prior to the ICW bridge, take a right onto Flagler St.
•	Proceed about 100 ft. and turn left onto Moody Lane
•	Proceed about 2 tenths of a mile as the lane winds back toward and alongside the bridge.
•	On left and under the bridge is the entrance to Betty Steflik’s preserve
•	I’ll be parked under the bridge at the entrance. If I’m not there. I’ll be down the dirt road that travels through the mangrove stands about 150 yards and terminates at the large covered pavilion. Under the pavilion is where class will be conducted – rain or shine.


Rev C 6/15/10


----------

